# R-22 replacements and/or substitues in 22 systems



## viper (Jul 30, 2009)

I was going to get a new tank of 22 but the price is just getting up there and might be wise to consider alternatives now. I would mostly be looking for something that can be be added with R-22 to top off a system. I want to make sure any refrigerant will still use the halide leak detection methods if possible. 

I know there are replacements that will require an oil change but most systems are older now where minimal effort is probably best. I am not sure if adding something over 22 is a really bad idea though due to the different properties and possible unknowns in a "mixture" of refrigerants.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

There is no drop in replacement for R22 that you don't need to remove the r22 first.


----------



## viper (Jul 30, 2009)

OK, so if a system is depleted and needs repaired and recharged, what is the smartest alternative? Is it still better to just eat it and use R-22 or are their oil compatible replacements that are cost effective? 

I know like in R-12 systems, Hotshot seems a simple replacement as R-12 is pretty much too expensive to even use.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

R22 for R22 systems. No fuss no muss. No loss of capacity, no glide.

For R12, R134A, a single compound refrigerant was developed. Which runs very close to r12 on the SST.


----------



## wheelsup (May 4, 2012)

From my research I have found there is one currently legal drop-in replacement for R-22. It is R-422b also known at NU-22 made by the same people who make HotShot for R-12 systems.

From reading online it should be a direct replacement, however you cannot simply top off a system with R-22. It must be captured, the system vacuumed, and any filters replaced. Then R-422b can be used. It does have a downside, it is approximately 5% less efficient than R-22 IIRC. Not sure how that would translate to your electricity bill, maybe a couple $$ a month?

There is also another replacement but it is NOT certified for use in residential a/c units by the EPA. It's called Ecofreeez EF-22A and I believe it's similar to R-290 which is basically a blend of hydrocarbons. The EPA just recently as of this month or last month allowed it to be used in industrial applications so it's possible we may be able to use it in the future. As a side benefit it's more efficient than R-22.

Of the above products, you must have an EPA 608 certification to buy R-422b. I do not believe you need an EPA license to buy Ecofreeez BUT it is doubtful you will ever get a tech to install them in your system, and as a homeowner we are NOT allowed to do anything regarding refrigerant. The fines are HUGE last one I saw was $37,500.

I did find a post online about a tech who has been running R290 in his ac system for 12 years with no issues. He loves the stuff but just remember hydrocarbons = flammable. You get a leak in your attic, with a heat source, possible fire, that is a big downside.

I'm not a tech, I've just been doing a lot of research lately, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## wheelsup (May 4, 2012)

Also found MO99 is a possible substitute

http://www.ebay.com/itm/R22-Refrige...H_DefaultDomain_0&vxp=mtr&hash=item231da3b18d

Made by Dupont which has some clout. Appears as though it's a complete drop in as well.

Again you need to have EPA certification to buy it, it appears.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

MO99 is a poor substitute for r22.


----------

